# gags at Sykes or 3mile?



## Redneckracoon (Jun 8, 2011)

I know it can happen, has anyone tried?


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

juvies but anything can happen

Jimmy


----------



## weedline (Aug 20, 2011)

i assume they are there i know they are on the destin bridge but u wont land 1 keeper out of 50 bites


----------



## weedline (Aug 20, 2011)

and thats in a boat off the bridge makes it even harder


----------



## Jhamilton814 (Mar 28, 2014)

Around the destin bridge they are thick I agree but there is a secret to getting the keepers. All I can say is go small


----------



## Butler879 (Jun 18, 2012)

There are keepers at 3M. Hard to land. I caught a 20lbs snapper there not that long ago.


----------



## karma (Oct 26, 2007)

there are most definitely tons of legal groupers on 3 mile.. the problem is their are so much competition for your retrieved bait.. All the small baitfish, juvenile fish, etc.. will destroy your bait most of the time before the big ole grouper will snatch it up.. Also inshore grouper tend to stay closer to their structure then offshore fish.. so you have to be very dead on with your bait placement.. also using bigger live baits with give your bait opportunity to be slammed!! Use a good reel like a tld 25 with power pro.. carolina rig with at least 80ft. leader.. 4 to 8 oz egg weight depending on current have that drag practically locked down.. circle hooks.. good ones to so they straighten out..


----------



## karma (Oct 26, 2007)

Also.. Some of favorite bay grouper grounds are in similar depths and with in 1-3 miles from there.. I have heard of people hitting up good grouper holes dead north of the big brown ridge of the national seashore in gulf breeze..


----------



## Cornflake789 (Oct 10, 2008)

Get an Avet with a Live croaker on it and drop that bad boy as close to the structure as you can on 200lb mono.


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Cornflake789 said:


> Get an Avet with a *Live croaker* on it and drop that bad boy as close to the structure as you can on 200lb mono.


OR a squirrel fish. A live one of those won't last long if there's a grouper around. :thumbup:


----------



## Worn Out (May 10, 2008)

*He's...*

Alive !


Cornflake789 said:


> Get an Avet with a Live croaker on it and drop that bad boy as close to the structure as you can on 200lb mono.


----------



## spinfactor (Sep 22, 2013)

Grouper are there but I never catch a keeper, always short by an inch or so. Wish I had a grouper hole in the bay with keepers like everyone else, lol


----------

